# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Neurobionics Lab, Department of Mechanical Engineering, University of Michigan, Ann Arbor, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

neurobionics.engin.umich.edu

youtube.com/@neurobionicslabuniversityo2045

vimeo.com/user50115552

Director - Elliott Rouse

Projects:

Open-Source Bionic Leg project

----------


## Airicist

Lab Talk: University of Michigan, Neurobionics Lab - Elliott Rouse

Published on Jun 21, 2018




> Lab Talk: University of Michigan, Neurobionics Lab - Elliott Rouse, Max Shepherd, Amanda Shorter, Alejandro Azocar, Hasim Quraishi, Ung Nee Lee, Yves Nazon. Dynamic Walking Conference 2018, Pensacola.

----------

